# We all know it's coming!



## Swarmy (Feb 13, 2013)

Genesect and Mewtwo in the same movie means only one thing! There'll be a battle of the two lab pokemon!

Both share a similar backstory and are praised to be the strongest.

However there are two Genesects in the trailer so it's possible that the fight will be 2 on 1 (considering how strong Mewtwo is suppose to be).

Anyway who do you want to see as the winner?


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

Mewtwo. 

Mewtwo could easily handle the wannabe.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

There are 5 Genesects in the movie, 4 for each drive and then the red one is the leader.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2013)

Assuming they are not scarfed, Mewtwo flamethrowers them.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

I would like to see Mewtwo winning here, although I want him to work hard for it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

Mewtwo better win.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2013)

This the same Mewtwo that nearly wiped out the planet in the first movie? 

Easy win. Death by firestorm.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

The word asskicker was invented along with Mewtwo, bitches gonna gag.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2013)

Mewtwo going to job a little to Genesect


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mewtwo going to job a little to Genesect



I could see that happening. Or by some reason, him being unable to use his powers at their fullest.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mewtwo going to job a little to Genesect


Probably. Likely some self sacrifice to "protect his precious comrades" or get blind-sided in a peaceful appeal. 

But if the excuse is that using his full power could destroy the planet, I could live with that.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

^^So could I.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a bit disappointed that Mewtwo's appearence will outshine Genesect's role in the movie.
For a game that originated from a guy with a nickname Dr Bug to share the joy of insect collecting and fighting with everyone the bugs in the game are always treated badly with either average to bad attack stats or horrible weaknesses and now the only legendary bug is going to be put against one of the most powerful pokemon in existence... I really don't get it


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^So could I.


Well, barely, anyways. 

He sat nuked an island in a fit of anger, paralyzed a herd of Tauros, Arcanine and Nidoking simultaneously, sent Onix flying into a wall with a half-hearted gesture, casually turned a Thunderbolt on a Magneton, effortlessly created a global storm with a wave of his fingers... oh, and casually blocked the powers of some 40-odd Pokemon while doing battle with strong (though inferior) opponent. 

Oh, and casually wiped memories and teleported in mass numbers while rearranging landscapes. _Twice_. 




Saying his powers would be too great to control would be a very hard pill to swallow, but it would be the most satisfying cop-out.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 20, 2013)

Bro, you really nailed it to the small details. Have we seen anything like that afterwards? I don't remember even Arceus shitting everyone like that.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Bro, you really nailed it to the small details. Have we seen anything like that afterwards? I don't remember even Arceus shitting everyone like that.


Arceus had a big nuke... but got his ass kicked by a rock. 


In game Arceus might be supreme, but in the Anime, he was kind of a chump.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to laugh when all of this nonsense about world destroying powers is never actually shown in the movie, and Mewtwo is depicted as Red Genesect's equal exactly as all advertisements are portraying.

The desire of the writers to have a functional plot trumps any 16 year old hyperbole and fantard delusions. Some people just can't comprehend that, I guess. Or perhaps Red Genesect is simply so strong and advantaged type-wise that Mewtwo's hax and powers aren't so great against it, which is fully possible considering _it hasn't even shown what it can do in a fight yet._ They can't comprehend that, either.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> I'm going to laugh when all of this nonsense about world destroying powers is never actually shown in the movie, and Mewtwo is depicted as Red Genesect's equal exactly as all advertisements are portraying.
> 
> The desire of the writers to have a functional plot trumps any 16 year old hyperbole and fantard delusions. Some people just can't comprehend that, I guess. Or perhaps RGenesect is simply so strong and advantaged type-wise that Mewtwo's hax and powers aren't so great against it. They can't comprehend that, either. Reminds me of a recent thread ranting about idiots who can't see past power levels and enjoy a character for who they are and how they're growing...


Or maybe some of us don't simply ignore continuity for the short term story. 

I appreciate that writers will occasionally have to do just that to make a story palatable, but there's only so much disbelief the audience should have to suspend. 

We don't just forget the shit that happened in previous movies, even if they desperately want us to. So naturally, it's going to become a talking point, and the audience unwilling to suspend that much disbelief will rightly judge the latest story on the previous installations. 





Call it what you want, but Mewtwo in the first movie was, effectively, a god; With a presence not shown again in any other movie (except for Mewtwo Returns) or by any other Pokemon. No other Pokemon featured has come close, and as a result, they all seem cheaper for it. 

I realize you want people to give Gensect a chance, but in an anime where typing has meant precisely fuck-all (I direct you to at least two separate occasions were a Pikachu 'bolts Ground/Rock types), a _Bug/Steel_ typing means even less.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 20, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Or maybe some of us don't simply ignore continuity for the short term story.
> 
> I appreciate that writers will occasionally have to do just that to make a story palatable, but there's only so much disbelief the audience should have to suspend.
> 
> ...



Which is why the proper solution as I suggested, is to simply make Red Genesect so strong enough it can believably compete. Make its cyborg brain invulnerable to Mewtwo's mind rape. Reveal its cannon can bust mountains. Give it a stupid title like "The fastest Pokemon." Reveal its armor to be made out of fucking adamantium. Anything is possible with the power of plot, the movie being several months away, and SCIENCE. The writers can easily justify an even match between the two Pokemon, and not make Mewtwo be hit by PIS/CIS or just casually end the story when he gets serious. 

It also isn't simply a matter of wanting to give Genesect a chance. One of the major themes of this movie appears to be Mewtwo growing as a character and possibly realizing the error of his past ways. For this to happen, I believe he needs to meet a true equal.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 21, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Arceus had a big nuke... but got his ass kicked by a rock.
> 
> 
> In game Arceus might be supreme, but in the Anime, he was kind of a chump.



Thank you!! While, I was watching the movie with him, I was like "This is the Pokemon that created the world? Doesn't look that strong to me." 

And I just hope that whatever they do with Mewtwo's powers in the movie, at least makes some sense.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 20, 2013)

Dat bug buzz.


----------

